# swell.gr : Audi A4 1.8T Paint Correction/Protection



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hi there everybody :wave:

This weeks detail, involved a customer travelling 360 kilometers, in order his car to receive the Swell treatment.

The car is 8 years old and never received a detail.

So heres an Audi A4, and the whole detail lasted three days, with lots of rubbing and wax on wax off...

Start with readings :














































Hard clear with lots of swirls and some deeper scratches

Some 50/50's :



























































































PianoBlack B and C pillars :



















Before and afters :






























































































































































































































Exhaust tips treated with the Britemax Twins :




























Wheels were cleaned and sealed with Z-AIO and Z-CS

Final finish after IPA wipe down, with Wet Glaze 2.0 and Celeste Detagglio V2










I tried something new in this detail. Wet Glaze 2.0 then Celeste. Next morning the same combination once again.

I think the result is rewarding...

Final Shots :













































































































And outdoors with Greek April sun :



































































































































































thanks for watching

Mike


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Fantastic results Mike, the finished pictures are superb.
I love the deep reflections outside, the ones down the doors look like a mirror :doublesho


----------



## nuberlis (Aug 23, 2011)

This is so [email protected]*>g great job!

I got shivers down my back looking at that finish!

Heavenly outcome i must say,as heavenly the wax it is,as heavenly the way it is.


----------



## sutti (Nov 8, 2011)

Great work, stunning results.


----------



## Pavlosgreece (May 19, 2011)

Bravo Mike for the outstanding correction and for sharing with us !!!!
The reflection is like a mirror !!!


----------



## jones_g (Jul 10, 2006)

Looks great! What products did you use at the polishing stage?

Thanks


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Excellent job as always mike , now that audi looks beyond wet that new product that you are using certainly makes the paint look so wet !

That also goes with all your prep work which you did on this car :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Fantastic result :thumb:
Bet the customer was extremely happy.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks stunning, great job there mate.


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Very very WETLOOK on the car Mike! Great job! :thumb:

Faysal


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Excelent work Mike!!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

I would drive 360km to get results like that, bet the customer was over the moon, awesome work mate.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Looks delicious :doublesho what did you use on the polishing stages?


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

looks awesome


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Fantastic reflections mike. Great work.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thank you guys for your kind comments :thumb:



bigslippy said:


> Looks delicious :doublesho what did you use on the polishing stages?





jones_g said:


> Looks great! What products did you use at the polishing stage?
> 
> Thanks


I used the M105 and M205


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

awesome turnaround Mike.
Well done!


----------



## boomboom (Sep 11, 2010)

great work mate!! amazing wet look!!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent as always Mike :thumb:
Your write ups are always a great read


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

what a shine and depth , great work Mike :thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice finish Mike:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Awesome work and photography Mike


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

tzotzo said:


> awesome turnaround Mike.
> Well done!





boomboom said:


> great work mate!! amazing wet look!!





AaronGTi said:


> Excellent as always Mike :thumb:
> Your write ups are always a great read





Racer said:


> what a shine and depth , great work Mike :thumb:





Mad Ad said:


> Nice finish Mike:thumb:





MidlandsCarCare said:


> Awesome work and photography Mike


Thank you all guys for your comments. They are very honouring.


----------

